# wholesale tote bags with polka dot bows



## RacinTees (Aug 16, 2008)

Happy 4th of July !! I am trying to find where to buy wholesale plain tote bags with a polka dot ribbon/bow or polka dot totes to embroider names or monograms. I've been googling for hours,does anyone have a source ? Thanks so much. Kathy in Pa


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

yeah, I had a good resource Bag Works and just recently found they merged and discontinued alot of their items

Amazon.com: Canvas Large Tote Bag 16x5.5x11.5: Arts, Crafts & Sewing

Some are still available..


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Check out Room It Up.


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> yeah, I had a good resource Bag Works and just recently found they merged and discontinued alot of their items
> 
> Amazon.com: Canvas Large Tote Bag 16x5.5x11.5: Arts, Crafts & Sewing
> 
> Some are still available..


If it is still the same BagWorks people, looks like they may have been bought out, if so I hope they got a little more organized and informed reps,
We had a bad experience with BagWorks telling us products were in stock in our closest warehouse and then only shipping half our order and telling us the remainder of the order would ship several days later from another warehouse. After calling back when we were told they would ship we were then told that the warehouse only ships on certain days and the person we talked to must have been wrong. They caused us to have to go to another vendor and mix/match the customers order to get it to the customer on time. Different answers each time we called them... And trying to charge us double the shipping. Sorry it is a little off topic but just wanted you to beware.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Call Leo at LAHANDBAG.com - Welcome He can hook you up.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

RacinTees said:


> Happy 4th of July !! I am trying to find where to buy wholesale plain tote bags with a polka dot ribbon/bow or polka dot totes to embroider names or monograms. I've been googling for hours,does anyone have a source ? Thanks so much. Kathy in Pa



Were you able to find what you wanted? If not, I have some more places. But Leo tends to be the nicest and generally the lowest price.


----------



## RacinTees (Aug 16, 2008)

no,but these are the closest to what I want !


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

RacinTees said:


> no,but these are the closest to what I want !



Do you have a picture of what you are looking for. Maybe I can help you. My wife and I have a monogramming and embroidery shop and do tons of bags.


----------



## alluwish4 (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't know if you are still looking for these bags, but there are a couple of sources that I use.

Sam Moon Retail Store they also have a website.

Handbags, Belvah, Jewelry, Bag |BlueSkyImports.com Free Shipping

They are the same bag. Bluesky has a $100.00 minimum order.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

I use similar bags and ladies go crazy over these bags.

How are you guys shipping these bags? I am looking for a way to offer low shipping when shipping these bags out.


----------

